
Google Cloud is down - airnomad
https://twitter.com/pageperf/status/1019302516671107072
======
PaulHoule
Must have been people who ran away from AWS when Prime day overloaded the
authentication system and possibly other parts of the control plane. Google
got too many of them at once...

------
harterrt
Looks like this caused the Spotify and Snapchat outages.

